# Minimum size tank for a 'WESTERN' bearded dragon?



## LizardLover820 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey im getting a western bearded dragon tank, i want to know the minimum size for a PERMANENT home, and they get pretty small, so how big does his/her tank have to be? thx


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 24, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Megzz (Apr 24, 2012)

About 1000mmx500x500 is the minimum DEC recommends. I kept my pair in 1200mmx600x600.


----------



## LizardLover820 (Apr 24, 2012)

I kept on googling and it never said the minimum size for a western bearded dragons permanent home :L
Only temporary sizes, sizes for other types of bearded dragons and sizes for pairs 

But isnt 100cmx50cmx50cm the size for an adult 'pair'? i need to know the minimum size for just one :L


----------



## Blake182 (Apr 24, 2012)

yeah dude 
the 4th one is the care sheet it say's 
 * HOUSING: *[FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial][FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial]An adult pair of the larger Western Bearded Dragon will require a top-ventilated, 100 x 50 cm indoor vivarium, while a pair of Western Netted Dragons will need a floor area of at least 75 x 40 cm. An aquarium or purpose built, glass fronted wooden cage is ideal to house your pets. Wire fronted cages are unsuitable for dragons. Enclosures must be secure and escape proof. 

that for adults but try half that mabe
but bu [/FONT][/FONT] 
[FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial][FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial][FONT=AMDLEM+Arial,Arial][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 24, 2012)

I wouldn't go anything smaller than 1metre for 1 adult,they need some space to move around


----------



## mad_at_arms (Apr 24, 2012)

LizardLover820 said:


> Hey im getting a western bearded dragon ,and they get pretty small.



They shrink?? :shock:


----------



## Megzz (Apr 24, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> yeah dude
> the 4th one is the care sheet it say's
> *HOUSING: *[FONT=AMDLEM+Arial][FONT=AMDLEM+Arial]An adult pair of the larger Western Bearded Dragon will require a top-ventilated, 100 x 50 cm indoor vivarium, while a pair of Western Netted Dragons will need a floor area of at least 75 x 40 cm. An aquarium or purpose built, glass fronted wooden cage is ideal to house your pets. Wire fronted cages are unsuitable for dragons. Enclosures must be secure and escape proof.
> 
> ...


No way, 50cm is too small.

I agree with dragonlover1, give it a metre.


----------

